# Hunting 4 wheelers



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Lets see what yalls 4 wheelers loked like ready to go hunting! Dont have any pics of mine yet since this will be my first year hunting with my 4 wheeler.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Mine looks the same, just a few bungee cords to hold my pack.

I usually sit all day when I go, so I pack for it. Carry the bow in my lap, or strapped to the pack... The rifle on the shoulder.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I would only have to walk about 390-415 yards from the house but I'd rather ride there on the Honda lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Haha yeah I ride every chance I get or have an excuse


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm just fat and lazy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

anyone ever seen a "Bad Boy Buggy" they are electric and quiet in the woods, no smells/fumes, but expensive for a souped up golf cart. tons of torque for a battery.


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah somebody told me they die fast after about a year though


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> anyone ever seen a "Bad Boy Buggy" they are electric and quiet in the woods, no smells/fumes, but expensive for a souped up golf cart. tons of torque for a battery.


a golf cart,spotlight,.22 you can massacre a mess of rabbits!!


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

I hear ya on that. I'm thinking about mounting a primos spotlight on my 4 wheeler, anybody used them?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

installed gun rack, what do you think


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

^ That is interisting ^ I like it.


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

thats awesome man!


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Roboquad said:


> anyone ever seen a "Bad Boy Buggy" they are electric and quiet in the woods, no smells/fumes, but expensive for a souped up golf cart. tons of torque for a battery.


I remember looking in a magazine when they first came out, they look pretty cool and would be great if you were only used it hunting and stuff, but if I had the money to spend on one I would just go buy a new 4 wheeler lol!


----------



## ricktherocket (May 23, 2011)




----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

With this stupid glasspack the previous owner welded on mine for an exhaust, there wouldn't be anything with in 5 miles of me if I drove it hunting. I did use my jacked up golf cart a couple of times, but I sold it last weekend. Looking for a RZR now, but still keeping the brute.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice buck


----------



## jake (Jun 4, 2011)

I just walk out the back door and sit on the deck. Or reposition the recliner to see out the window lol.


----------



## rockingtrig (Jul 5, 2012)

*my new 2005 brute force 650*

my new 2005 brute force 650


----------



## Mr.Scruffy (Jun 25, 2012)

It would ride more comfortable if you added a seat......ha


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Mr.Scruffy said:


> It would ride more comfortable if you added a seat......ha


Ha ha x2


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

X3 I just noticed that lol


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

rmax said:


> installed gun rack, what do you think


 haha ready for the taliban.


----------



## huntertibbs (Jul 22, 2012)

Here's my brute during the elk hunt 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ricktherocket (May 23, 2011)

huntertibbs said:


> View attachment 11941
> 
> Here's my brute during the elk hunt
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


 
Where's the Elk?


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)




----------

